# Petsmart Fish Rant



## RattusMaximus (Apr 6, 2015)

Petsmart. I have so many frustrating stories of the cruelty that goes on there. *shudder*

Just now I was browsing there website and I came across the fish. Apparently, one ghost shrimp needs a gallon tank while a betta only needs 1 quart. Hmm. Considering that I have a 3 inch betta and ghost shrimp top out at like 1 inch or so (I think...) I don't think that's quite right...
 I feel bad for all the bettas of those mislead owners...


----------



## FiMarie (Jan 19, 2013)

Poor babes... their info brochures on their pet species are so whacked.... SO much misinformation.... A single Betta does best in at LEAST 5 gallons. I shudder when I see them in those tiny, plastic containers....


----------



## Huly (Mar 24, 2015)

Unfortunately their staff Is not trained on fish or disease either. We have a salt water tank and I would never buy fish there as most fish have Ich.


----------



## MissSix (Jul 8, 2014)

And they sell those horrible "Teddy Tanks" too- which granted, those could be used for things other than fish, but selling them at a pet store will give people the wrong idea that they are fine for fish. It makes me miss my old town, where there was a fish and reptile store that actually had knowledgeable staff.


----------

